# new camera, cannot download on computer



## greenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Windows ME on Intel Celeron-A 500 MHz computer
Camera is a Kodak C653

Device Manager shows a black (!) on a yellow background for the following under "Other Devices"
Communications Port
ECP Printer Port
Kodak Digital Camera
Micro Soft PS/2 Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)*

I do not have a printer or scanner connected to my computer now. I use to, and that may be my problem.
Every thing else seems to be working OK.

Whenever I plug in the camera I get a "Windows has found new hardware and is locating software for it" followed by "Windows is installing software for your new hardware " both messages lasts only a second or two then disapears. Each time I do it another "Kodak Digital Camera" shows up under Other Devices as shown above. I can delete the above but they reappear whenever I start my computer. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

greenhart

*BTW my keyboard is a Mitsumi not a M.S. IntelliType Pro


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windows XP can usually interface with digital cameras with no driver, but ME will require a driver. Win98 drivers work with ME almost all the time.

A CD with the Win98 driver probably came with your camera. If you've misplaced it, see if they have one at the Kodak support web page.


----------



## greenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Thank you Nevada. But alas, been there, done that.
I get a "No Supported Device Connected, you must connect a supported device to use this command" whenever I connect camera to computer and try to download. I tried going directly to back of computer instead of the usb hub or what ever you call the thing :shrug: I suspect I did something when I tried to install a scanner (but failed) last year. Anyway again, thank you.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

buy a 5 dollar memory car reader that plugs into a usb port and put the cameras memory card in the memory card reader problem solved.
Windows is a pain in my tush especially old versions with new hardware.
this will solve your problem and will give you less headaches.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

greenhart said:


> Thank you Nevada. But alas, been there, done that.
> I get a "No Supported Device Connected, you must connect a supported device to use this command" whenever I connect camera to computer and try to download.


You installed the wrong driver. What's your camera model, and which driver did you get from Kodak?


----------



## greenhart (Dec 6, 2002)

Nevada:
Camera is a Kodak C653
I downloaded the Kodak Easy Share software ver. 5.2 from Kodak's Easy Share support.

pixelphotograph:
Went to town today got a card reader, it told me "connect or insert card to launch the application" 

Now for the good news... with the card reader was a CD with a driver for windows 98.
I installed it and the reader now works. 

I still can't use the memory built in my camera.
But I think if I can get it working later. I'm leaving on a trip next week and was sweating it out if I was going to be able to use the camera.

I WANT TO THANK BOTH OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP It is greatly appreciated.

btw I have another problem on my computer but I'll post another thread after I get back.


----------

